# Check out our new mask/prop studio called Spider Doll



## jonathon7989 (Nov 13, 2011)

We started out as mask/prop collectors but last Halloween we got ripped off badly. We decided to open our own studio, offering top quality and realistic silicone and latex masks/props. We just started on our new mask and would love you guys to check out. Keep in mind this is the first paint pass. Feel free to leave comments!















http://www.facebook.com/pages/Spider-Doll/295250223841972?sk=app_106171216118819

Thanks guys!
Jon


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

That's one scary dude! Love the coloring on him so far. What material did you make him from?


----------



## jonathon7989 (Nov 13, 2011)

It's Platsil Gel-00 Silicone. I played around with flocking techniques to give the skin a multicolored textured look through layers. Glad you like it!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

That's right! Anytime I flogg my skin it does take on a multi-colored textured look!
The "paint" job really transforms your work into a walking nightmare!
Incredible!
I have seen many professional sculpts, masks in the early stages, my neighbor used to be Jeremy Bohr.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> That's right! Anytime I flogg my skin it does take on a multi-colored textured look!
> The "paint" job really transforms your work into a walking nightmare!
> Incredible!
> I have seen many professional sculpts, masks in the early stages, my neighbor used to be Jeremy Bohr.


WOW! Now Jeremy is just an awesome artist!


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh and great job on the sculpt! I like it! I too make masks and just love to sculpt! LOL! Takes the stress away ! What did you use to sculpt him with ? WED? Again awesome job! Good luck with your new business!!!


----------



## jonathon7989 (Nov 13, 2011)

Update
























Video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RETUoSVVGXc


----------

